# Beginners layout ( Pete Marquette , C &O , csx



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

This is my start to my daughter & mine layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice start. Look forward to updates.
Where is Green Springs?

Magic


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Magic said:


> Nice start. Look forward to updates.
> Where is Green Springs?
> 
> Magic



Thanks! Green Springs is in Ohio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So here is a little update. I decided to turn the layout into a yard. 
What do you all think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I think it looks great! Very similar to mine actually. I have a yard that we keep all the waiting trains on along with a elongated dog bone that is two mains. I'll have to post some pics in my own thread.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Schwinn68 said:


> I think it looks great! Very similar to mine actually. I have a yard that we keep all the waiting trains on along with a elongated dog bone that is two mains. I'll have to post some pics in my own thread.




Awesome!! I would love to see pics!! 
Maybe even some new ideas !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I added a small shelf layout above my collections!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I spent 1st grade thru 7th in Fostoria! I have to admit I don't remember Green Springs, but I'm thinking the family had relatives or friends in Clyde. This was back in the 50's


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Lemonhawk said:


> I spent 1st grade thru 7th in Fostoria! I have to admit I don't remember Green Springs, but I'm thinking the family had relatives or friends in Clyde. This was back in the 50's




I went to tiffin for most of my schooling. 
We lived right on the border. 10 years ago the wife & I bought a house & some land about 3 miles from where I grew up. Love it in the country! 
Born & raised! Now my daughter will. E to! Family still has the farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I lived out in the country in Indiana and Minnesota, real shock when we moved to Florida to live in Pinellas county! While their nice pictures of the layout, having Ironman standing there watching seems a little disturbing. I guess your use to having him help out occasionally by now.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Lemonhawk said:


> I lived out in the country in Indiana and Minnesota, real shock when we moved to Florida to live in Pinellas county! While their nice pictures of the layout, having Ironman standing there watching seems a little disturbing. I guess your use to having him help out occasionally by now.




Lol thanks!! Yeah IronMan watches on guard most of the time. My daughter has to give it a hug every time she is in our hobby room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice man!

The Iron Man kind of creeped me out to and I'm a huge IM fan as well.

How long until Dads shelf goes around the room on the ceiling!?!?! lol


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

3.8TransAM said:


> Nice man!
> 
> The Iron Man kind of creeped me out to and I'm a huge IM fan as well.
> 
> How long until Dads shelf goes around the room on the ceiling!?!?! lol




The shelf does go all the way around the room. I just need a better power pack for it. I'm borrowing my pack I use to clean / repair my locos right now. I also need to put up my plexiglass guard rail so if a car falls off the track it doesn't fall to its doom! Ha ha ha! 
When I get that done I will try to share a video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So this is a update to my layout. I changed the tracks around a bit. Now I am working on landscape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like fun, nice running trains.
Keep on with the updates.

Magic


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

EZ-Track??!! Aw, man! That's cheating!
Just kidding! Nice layout! That's going to look awesome once it's sceniced! I like how you have three trains running at once.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol yeah I used ez track because it let me move it around to design it the way I have. It's not the best track I'm sure. I just like how it not permanent. Yes the landscaping is a bit more permanent, but I have learned that with a exacto knife foam can change into anything!! Ha ha ha! 
Thanks for the great comments guys! 
I must say this is just a awesome forum to be in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks pretty far along, advanced for a beginner. Lots of room for a nice layout, looks good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovin the large layout and all of those trains running at one time. :smilie_daumenpos:

On another subject...
I noticed your Iron Man Armor and Action Figures.
Are you also into Comic Books?
I have been collecting Action Figures/Marvel Comics since 1979.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

NAJ said:


> Lovin the large layout and all of those trains running at one time. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> On another subject...
> I noticed your Iron Man Armor and Action Figures.
> ...




You could say I am into comics!lol 
I don't have a huge collection, but I do have a few. IronMan would be my favorite. I have maybe 60 comics of his. 
Here lately I have done most of my comic readings on my phone, or iPad. So I don't really have a paper collection of the new stuff. Truthfully I'm not sure I would collect any of marvels new stuff lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

rkenney said:


> Looks pretty far along, advanced for a beginner. Lots of room for a nice layout, looks good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I still see myself as a beginner. I am always learning something new with this layout!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

IronManStark said:


> You could say I am into comics!lol
> I don't have a huge collection, but I do have a few. IronMan would be my favorite. I have maybe 60 comics of his.
> Here lately I have done most of my comic readings on my phone, or iPad. So I don't really have a paper collection of the new stuff. Truthfully I'm not sure I would collect any of marvels new stuff lol!
> 
> ...


I am not into new stuff either, started out in 79 attempting to regain what I had as a kid in the early to late 60's.
Once the superhero runs were completed (to where I wanted them) I decided to go backwards and I moved onto Atlas/Marvel Pre-Hero Horror/Western Books.

Unfortunately I do not have the first appearance of Iron Man from Tales Of Suspense 39 (out of my price range) but I do have all other issues of TOS featuring Iron Man (TOS 40-99, shared the title with Cap starting with issue #59).
The TOS title ended in 1968 when Iron Man, Captain America, Hulk, Sub-Mariner and Silver Surfer all got their own titles.

My bedroom looks like a toy store from all of the action figures/Marvel memorabilia.

Enjoy Both Hobbies!!!


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just some morning pics on the rail. Finished up my buildings. I'm loving the navy blue with white for my layout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Look'n Good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

NAJ said:


> Look'n Good!!! :thumbsup:




Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

A nice little update. I put on my Santa Fe freight lines to run a bit. I have my switches wired in on my 2nd track. I still am working on the yard wiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just a few pics of my war bonnets. I filtered the pics a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good, you're making some nice progress.
Hard to beat Warbonnets.

Magic


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovin the consist of closed hoppers. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks guys!! 
As of late last night I have found out that I will be moving my layout to a new room in the house. 
This means bigger & maybe better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So here is the layout now after the move. This would be just a rough draft. I plan on putting down foam board for the actual layout. Still thinking on adding a grade to have a different level. Hmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

IronManStark said:


> So here is the layout now after the move. This would be just a rough draft. I plan on putting down foam board for the actual layout. Still thinking on adding a grade to have a different level. Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish you luck with all that EZ track!

Mine was nothing but de-rail city. mostly peco now, aside form ONE atlas switch that is trouble free for some reason, the rest got replaced 

You're gonna need more shelves lol, its an addiction for sure..

i see some red and silver!


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I have had the ez track for a few years now. I don't usually have a lot of issues with it. Every now & then I have a car give me problems. Most of the time it is the cars issue ( coupler height, wheels spacing, or just bad trucks) 
I have only had one loco not like the switches & that was the bachmann berkshire I have! Lmao! Go figure?!? 
As far as the red & silver goes I always have a soft spot for the war bonnets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

IronManStark said:


> I have had the ez track for a few years now. I don't usually have a lot of issues with it. Every now & then I have a car give me problems. Most of the time it is the cars issue ( coupler height, wheels spacing, or just bad trucks)
> I have only had one loco not like the switches & that was the bachmann berkshire I have! Lmao! Go figure?!?
> As far as the red & silver goes I always have a soft spot for the war bonnets
> 
> ...


well im glad its working for somebody. the track is fine, but the switches always gave me a headache.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Great looking layout!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Neat! Hope to see more progress in the near future. I have a soft spot for layouts that use EZ Track, as I always have been a big fan of it. Love the shelves of locomotives as well!

-J.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Neat! Hope to see more progress in the near future. I have a soft spot for layouts that use EZ Track, as I always have been a big fan of it. Love the shelves of locomotives as well!
> 
> -J.




I always use ez track. I like how when I want to move , or change it. I just pop off the hot glue I use and unsnap the track. Yes it does sometimes give me a bit of attitude. I have discovered most of the time it is the car, or locos issue. 
I have already said it. I really only have problems out of one loco on the ez track & it's the bachmann steamer lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

IronManStark said:


> I always use ez track. I like how when I want to move , or change it. I just pop off the hot glue I use and unsnap the track. Yes it does sometimes give me a bit of attitude. I have discovered most of the time it is the car, or locos issue.
> I have already said it. I really only have problems out of one loco on the ez track & it's the bachmann steamer lol!!


I hear that. I just had to replace a couple sections of track on my own layout. If it had been anything but EZ Track, it would have been painful to fix. But, as it is, I just gently pulled apart the sections of track after moving a couple structures and some road out of the way, put the new ones in, and voila. Less than 10 minutes of work to get everything fixed!

-J.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep! Love that feature with ez track!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just a short video of a few trains running. I have to admit the ez track surprised me a bit. I just click it together & laid it down. It's not glued down , or nothing. Plugged it in & away they went. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Based on reviews I used Unitrack and I'm totally happy with it. In my research there were knocks for steel ez track but most seemed happy with the nickel silver.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I have used both. The steel is ok if you use it just once in awhile then store it. I do that with my Christmas track I have. It's the steel ez track. I clean it good when I set it up. After the holidays I wipe it down with ATF to store it for next time. 
My nickel silver track is great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

IronManStark, I think you do need some elevation. I would do the track nearest the window for starters. Nice layout, and the little one sure is enjoying it.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

You know I was thinking of a few bridges, maybe a tunnel. .... hmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, that would interesting additions. Looking forward to see your progress.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I have been able to lay down some foam board. I added some elevation to it with a bridge & a tunnel. Not as big as some of my other layouts. I don’t get to run a bunch of trains at one time , but it is a lot less to worry about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like things are progressing nicely.
Trains running pretty smooth.
Like the elevation changes and tunnel.

Magic


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you. I wish I had room for it to hook around in a L shape. That way I could put in a train yard. Unfortunately this is the only room I have. 
Listen to me complaining!..... lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I have been working on my final design for my layout. It is a single main line. Two stages of elevation. Tunnels with bridges & a water feature.... not sure if I will do a running feature yet. It is a winter setting. Trying my hand at landscaping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So here is a little more work done today! I like how it it turning out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Well! My layout is going fairly smooth!! 
Did some lights tonight. I want to add some more buildings, and roads/ drivers. The trains run ok. I need to spend some time cleaning the wheels & lubing them up. They have set on a shelf for 3 years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're moving right along, looking good.
Keep it up.

Magic


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you sir!! It has been a bit since I have had time to do this. I am enjoying it!! My daughter is helping me this time around. We are having a blast!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks great. Nice job on the snow.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks bud!!! I hope to have a video up later. I have been cleaning my locomotives ! Can’t wait to put on some cars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So here is a video of the latest! The track is almost 100%! I have a few spots that my steamers want to jump a wheel up , or a trailing truck will pop off track. For the most part it is all running! About 5-6 heavyweight pullmans is all my trains can pull up the grades .... for now! lol 
They are only a 2% grade. I’m sure a little bullfrog snit will help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Not sure if anyone is really watching this build , or not. However I do have a update .... I got 2 signal towers wired in today!! & with the track all sorted out we have been running trains on it every night now! Last night was time with Thomas ! My daughter loved it!! Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Don’t mind the foam. I plan on doing some more landscaping & detail when done wiring up all my lights! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice layout. I'd love to do a snow scene, and I may yet on the branch line which is a little higher up than the main lines.

I love signals too.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks bud! I have a few more buildings to put on this weekend! I can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

IronManStark said:


> So I added a small shelf layout above my collections!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would put a piece of clear plastic around this (i learned this the hard way RIP SD40-2)


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

firescales22 said:


> i would put a piece of clear plastic around this (i learned this the hard way RIP SD40-2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol yeah I did put up a “ guardrail” when I had this up. My oldest daughter took over that room so I no longer have that shelf layout. I got moved down stairs to a bigger room! Win win for me! Lol thanks for the info on it though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I did a little changing around. I was able to add just a small yard & made a little more room for a warehouse & factory I have to add yet. 
The top is how it is now the bottom pics are the before pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I like how you configured the turnouts to make the yard and engine house access. Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you! It took me forever to get the turnouts to work without tossing my locos in the ditch! Lol I got it for now. Maybe down the road I will update all my track from the ez track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*turnout troubles*



IronManStark said:


> Thank you! It took me forever to get the turnouts to work without tossing my locos in the ditch! Lol I got it for now. Maybe down the road I will update all my track from the ez track.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IronManStark;

Are your turnouts the Bachmann EZ-Track ones? What kind of troubles did you have with them, and what did you do to get them to work right?

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

traction fan said:


> IronManStark;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes they are the ez track turnouts. I filed the frog a little on them. The biggest thing I did was shim the whole turn out on one side or the other. If it kept jumping of while trying to run left then I would just shim the right side. I used card stock to go a little at a time. Most of the time it worked. I can not say it is flawless yet. It will jump a car now & then. I think that may be due to wheels on the cars. They are still plastic on some. 
By shimming I mean I placed it under the road bed to lift the whole switch just on one side. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It looks like you have both gray and black EZ Track. Could that be your problem?


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Gramps said:


> It looks like you have both gray and black EZ Track. Could that be your problem?




I don’t think so. The black ones worked better then the gray. 
The only ones I had a lot of trouble with are the two on the mainline. The yard switches actually did not take much other than grinding the frogs down. 
I think the biggest hiccup is that I had to put them on curves. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

Ironman: Like what you have done. My question is whose engine house did you you use to get 2 EZ tracks to go into the building? Type of material?
Thanks Jim


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

AmtrackJim said:


> Ironman: Like what you have done. My question is whose engine house did you you use to get 2 EZ tracks to go into the building? Type of material?
> Thanks Jim




Thank you. I got the engine house off of eBay it is a IHC kit. I just added 1/4” eva foam under it. This way it brought it up so I could close the doors if I wanted to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So here is what the layout looks like as of today. I don’t have the power on as I am working on wiring up some more street lights & a signal light. I got a few more buildings to add. I want a mountain lodge on my hill where the trees are & I have a few houses & a factory to add with the others. Then I will fix all the “snow” lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

This a a great thread with lots of great pictures and videos that show the various layouts and stages of completion and evolution.
As a newbie new to this hobby and forum just this week this is the first time I saw the thread and read through in one go. It's good to see your daughter enjoying it too! I have 2 granddaughters about the same age 2 and 4 and I'm hoping to involve them a bit too. Your daughter is very well behaved - I think my younger one would be playing Miss Destructo with anything that moves - I guess I need to keep things out of range or maybe have some sacrificial static items in front ready to be grabbed and hurled to destruction 


Dave Nixon


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

nxn said:


> This a a great thread with lots of great pictures and videos that show the various layouts and stages of completion and evolution.
> 
> As a newbie new to this hobby and forum just this week this is the first time I saw the thread and read through in one go. It's good to see your daughter enjoying it too! I have 2 granddaughters about the same age 2 and 4 and I'm hoping to involve them a bit too. Your daughter is very well behaved - I think my younger one would be playing Miss Destructo with anything that moves - I guess I need to keep things out of range or maybe have some sacrificial static items in front ready to be grabbed and hurled to destruction
> 
> ...




Thank you for the compliment! My youngest daughter has been with me from day one with the trains. The big reason I built any layout as low as I did was to make sure she could help me! Lol 
Sometimes her help has made dad do a bit more work to “repair “ finish a project! Lol 
For me the whole part with trains is to be able to include, and enjoy them with my girls! My oldest is 16 now. She is more about dads cars in the garage now then the trains.... although she will still help me paint , or decal a caboose now & then lol  
I hope with me showing them something that takes a bit of work to get enjoyment out of it sparks something in them to help carry on the modeling world of toy trains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Something new today!! I put on my Santa Fe A-B-A f units. I forgot how much I like seeing these latched up together! It is a nice smooth running team! All power units. I know I don’t have enough cars on them, but for my layout it is just right in length. I do have 6 more cars I could run. It is just to long then. It almost seems like it is just chasing its tail!! Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

*Beginners layout ( Pete Marquette , C &amp;O , csx*

Short clip of it running


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That's one great looking train, thanks for posting.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Gramps said:


> That's one great looking train, thanks for posting.




Thank you! 
I have some lighting to do to it yet. Then I was thinking about adding some interior to them... not sure yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I think I finally got my track all sorted out! I know I took off the A-B-A f unit crew, and just have 1 pulling. However I am running 2 trains on the main line. 
I have never been able to do that with my dc layout. 
I can turn it on & just sit back !! 
Both of these units run at almost the same speed! I’m pretty sure my next big update will be dcc on the tracks. Most of my locos are dcc all ready I dust don’t have it on the layout. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DCC recommendation*



IronManStark said:


> So I think I finally got my track all sorted out! I know I took off the A-B-A f unit crew, and just have 1 pulling. However I am running 2 trains on the main line.
> I have never been able to do that with my dc layout.
> I can turn it on & just sit back !!
> Both of these units run at almost the same speed! I’m pretty sure my next big update will be dcc on the tracks. Most of my locos are dcc all ready I dust don’t have it on the layout.
> ...



IronManStark;

When you are ready for DCC, I highly recommend the NCE Powercab system. The whole system is in one small hand-held unit. It's easy to hook up, (two wires from it to the track) easy to program, easy to use, and full featured. It can also be easily expanded if that is ever necessary. The unit sells for about $250, but discounts are available. I use the NCE Powercab on my own layout, and like it very much.

If your locos are actually "DCC ready" that means they don't yet have decoders in them. Usually "DCC ready" locos have a plug in them which makes installing a decoder a simple matter of plugging it in. Many current locos are sold with "DCC onboard." If that's the case with your locomotives, then you won't need to buy, or install, decoders at all. The decoders are already factory-installed inside the locomotives. My latest purchase was a pair of Kato FP-7s with "DCC onboard." Two powered Kato units with decoders already installed in each unit for $134,oo! I think that's a fantastic deal from www. modeltrainstuff.com 

keep having fun!

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

OK, now you're just showing off. Very nice video, thanks for posting.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

A very unique layout in several respects. Snow scape is
a rarity- I felt cold just looking at it! You have resisted the
common trend to fill every open space with structures giving us a view of the open, wintry landscape. The building lighting is nice, and I appreciate the use of the Trutrack. It’s nice to get stuff up and moving. I enjoyed the videos.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Chops said:


> A very unique layout in several respects. Snow scape is
> 
> a rarity- I felt cold just looking at it! You have resisted the
> 
> common trend to fill every open space with structures giving us a view of the open, wintry landscape. The building lighting is nice, and I appreciate the use of the Trutrack. It’s nice to get stuff up and moving. I enjoyed the videos.




Thank you. We are having fun with our layout. I have gotten a bit busy with maple syrup season, so we have not had much of a chance to wire in the last two switches, or to add our roads. 
We do watch the trains run when we get in most nights though!! Lol 
Again I am glad you enjoyed the video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Got my smoke unit installed! Now to add some cars!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just a couple pics of today train passing through!


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just a short video of today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So update!! I added some track & moved it around a bit. Almost up and running again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just a few pics of the lights at night!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice. Makes me wish I'd planned for some lighting.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I have been playing around with some flex paste & trying my hand at putting snow on the roofs! Going for a day after snow fall look. 
What do you all think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great! I think you did an excellent job putting the snow where I would expect after a light snowfall with some wind blowing it around on the roofs.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you! That is what I am going for! A cold December-January day after a light snow fall! Cold, brisk , and refreshing! lol at least here in my ohio”ish” layout!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It really looks great but I don't use words like cold and snow anymore.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Gramps said:


> It really looks great but I don't use words like cold and snow anymore.


Lol!!! I gotcha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

It looks great. Most winter layouts I've seen have snow completely covering the roof, I think it looks much more realistic your way though👍


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you!! I am still learning a lot with this layout! You guys have been great with your knowledge!! I am think about doing a little bit of the roofs on my heavyweight pullmans...?i just don’t know if I should. That , or if I do how I should do it??.. I have been looking for pictures of them in winter, but can’t find a lot of them with details on the roof.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

What they said. I like it.

Unless not moving I wouldn't think rolling stock would have snow on it. But... https://www.canadasouthern.com/caso/images/nyc-6.jpg


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Must be uncomfortable bundling up to run your layout in all that snow Looked all too real to me, but then I'm from FL and snow is only a vague memory of when we lived in MN.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Stumpy said:


> What they said. I like it.
> 
> Unless not moving I wouldn't think rolling stock would have snow on it. But... https://www.canadasouthern.com/caso/images/nyc-6.jpg


See that is what I’m just not sure of. Around here in the winter we see a little snow on the cars, but that is because they are just rolling out of the yard. 
My layout is a story of a mid winters day up in the northern areas. It starts off with the train coming out of my tunnel climbing a 2 1/2 % grade then leveling off into a curve that takes it to a small industrial area with a station , some factories, and the rail yard to repair , or switch out cars for the factories. 
It then loops around & starts climbing a 2% grade into my mountain village area. 
Pine trees every where , cabins , lodges , and a siding with a station for supplies. Loops around there & heads back down to the factories. Then back down to the tunnel to head south..... 
at least that’s what I pictured in my head!! Lol 
So I don’t know if the rolling stock would have snow on them. 
I guess at this time I will just look at putting on winter salt/ grime on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

What if you did some heavy weathering to an old boxcar or something, coated it with snow and salt, and stuck it in an "old" siding?


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I did a video of it running a little today. Hope you all like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

The USRA Guy said:


> What if you did some heavy weathering to an old boxcar or something, coated it with snow and salt, and stuck it in an "old" siding?


I like your thoughts on this one ! I will post a pic once I get it done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Put some folks at the station! Added a few more trees & got the old hog warts express running wizards around!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just some pics of the people we added. They are not the beat detailed. However.... I did not paint them , sooo.... I’m ok with that! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

